# Email Address getting SPAM and Virus/Worms



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am getting a lot of emails sent to me using the mighTy-Tee Email address, which are either spam or carrying a worm/virus.

As I only use this email address for TT related email, I have to beleive that the address has been "harvested" from the ********. Especially as some of the mail I have received has supposedly come from the forum itself ([email protected]********.co.uk) and also Wak

Therefore I am looking at either hiding my email address or (prefered) doctoring it so it looks more like [email protected], so those who want to email me can remove the appropriate portion of the address and email me direct.

Will this have any effect on the usability of the site, and or my TTOC records?

Any comments or better suggestions?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Won't effect anything  Many users do this on here... Look at KevinST's sig...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

But, it will also come from infected machines that have your email addy in their address book. :?

The TTOC postmaster and spam account get on average 50 per day :? from all manner of email addresses (including ******** and TTOC members), but these email aren't from them...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Allowing your email address to be displayed to other users (a user preference) allows virus' to get to you.
Changing it will possibly cause problems if the site is set up to email anything to you (lost password, change of email address, notifications etc etc).
I hide my email address form others (no email icon below my post), and just put my email in my sig as text that a virus can't understand.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

KevinST said:


> Allowing your email address to be displayed to other users (a user preference) allows virus' to get to you.
> Changing it will possibly cause problems if the site is set up to email anything to you (lost password, change of email address, notifications etc etc).
> I hide my email address form others (no email icon below my post), and just put my email in my sig as text that a virus can't understand.


Thanks for the advice, which I have now followed

Cheers Richard


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Ah - So you're the poor bugger who's mail address has been snagged? I am getting a few Virii every day from various TT related mails, yours being one of them. I don't know any of the people, including you....No idea who has the virus but we should endeavour to find out who.

It's some sort of W32 virus, but being as I have just Macs here then it's easy to just delete them.


----------

